# Mashed Potatoes



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanksgiving I'm bringing the mashed. Been considering Heston Blumenthal's lengthy method which includes simmering low starch potatoes to trap in the starch and simmer the skins in milk for a kind of potato "stock." which is strained in. It's a pretty involved recipe which I don't mind, any others I should consider? I've never made them. Thanks.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've tried fancy ways of making mash and it all turns out just ok.  Recently I boiled a few russets, threw in a little butter and cream and a dollop of mustard and smashed them quickly.  It was the best mash I'd ever made.

For Thanksgiving though I recommend mashed sweet potatoes.  I make them every year and there are never left overs. Boil yams, then mix in butter, cinnamon, a dash of allspice and plenty of cayenne pepper.  It's not Thanksgiving without my mashed sweets!


----------



## chef-josh (Oct 28, 2012)

I normally put a bay leaf, fennel seads, garlic clove,
sprig or two of thyme and let it infuse when i warm up
the butter, milk and cream, obviously strain this before 
adding to your mashed potato.


----------



## jaycobb1045 (Mar 6, 2012)

Similar to Koukouvagia's recipe for mashed sweet potatoes, I really like mixing in some Thai red curry paste and sub in some coconut milk for 1/2 to 1/3 of the cream.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Many ways  but you make whatever way its best to you and your guest. Thats all that matters


----------



## williams (Aug 19, 2011)

Keep it simple! 

Milk, butter, salt, pepper. Possibly add raw diced red onion.


----------



## fitnesswayne (Dec 2, 2012)

The most tasty and healthy potatoes you could make is some baked sweet potatoes which are mashed with clarified butter and salt.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

mrdecoy1 said:


> any others I should consider?


The Joel Robuchon method is pretty much considered the pinacle of mashed taters. You shouldn't have any trouble finding the recipe with a little Googlefu.

Dave


----------



## marrieann (Nov 23, 2012)

Milk, butter and black pepper.


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Milk, butter, black pepper, garlic & seasoning salt is how I've always done mine

~MIssyD


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I usually boil some garlic cloves with the taters.  Use milk, butter, salt, pepper and cream cheese to get a good consistency.  I keep meaning to add a dash of prepared horseradish, always seem to remember after the fact.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

DuckFat said:


> The Joel Robuchon method is pretty much considered the pinacle of mashed taters. You shouldn't have any trouble finding the recipe with a little Googlefu.
> 
> Dave


The master making mashed potato purée. BTW he tells you not to worry about the butter as there is way more fat in french fries.






Another way to make it, almost the same way. Technique is good too.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> The master making mashed potato purée. BTW he tells you not to worry about the butter as there is way more fat in french fries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome video!! I think I got the gist of it, correct me if I'm wrong:

- boil 1kg of potatoes with salt for 30min

- remove skins while still hot

- put through the food mill

- add 250g butter in cubes

- add milk

- whisk vigorously

What I didn't catch was:

- how much milk, and does it have to be warm?

- what kind of potatoes were those?

- does the butter have to be in cubes?

- how long to whisk and doesn't whisking make it gummy?

I've retained more french than I thought possible.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

KK: Ratte  is a variety of potato from France.

Your French is very good and you picked up most of the points.

Cover the 1 Kg of potatoes in cold water skins on (never warm or hot water)

Add 10 grams of course salt

Cook for 30 minutes with skins on

When cooked, peel the potatoes while still hot and then pass them through a food mill (nothing but a food mill)

Place the pot over a low heat and using a wooden spoon stir the potatoes for a couple of minute. WHY ?

The liquid will start to evaporate. This is an important step in achieving a smooth texture.

At this point you will add the butter 200-250 grams. He uses small cubes  of butter as it incorporates better into the mixture.

When butter is added , proceed to add salt for seasoning.

Slowely add milk till you get a soup like mixture (The video shows a pot of milk being heated)

Start whisking the mixture as quick as you can until you get a soft creamy like mixture. (thats when you stop whisking)

Avoid food processors and immersion blender as these machines can turn your mixture into glue.

I liked both video's. Yukon gold is pretty much the favorite for this type of mashed potato in North America. Not everyone likes purée, it depends what dish your serving and what you might just be in the mood for.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Probably a very minor distinction for most of us here @ CT but I never boil potatoes. Bring the water to a boil and then keep just under a boil. A rapid simmer at most. If you boil the potatoes the skins may rupture. If that happens your spuddy buddies will get saturated with water. Use potatoes that are of similar size no matter what variety you pick. 

 Chef Robuchon suggests;

Ratte or BF15 ( A hybrid of Belle de Fontenay) potatoes.  A small fingerling or a "waxy" potato. There are those who firmly believe the recipe included the fingerling to mislead the competition. However the fingerling doesn't come apart when cooking but it can't have the schneikies beaten out of it or it will turn gummy. Not something a master worries about on either account. Who knew. A conspiracy theory about mashed potatoes!

The milk is boiled and used hot.

Butter is easier to work with in chilled cubes. Surely you could cut or curl any shape you like but the butter needs to be chilled. If you used a whole stick at a time you might end over over whipping the potatoes or the butter could melt before you get it all incorporated. This would alter the texture.

How much milk and butter?

Good question and there is no one absolute answer. Robuchon does address this in his book;

"The quantity of butter and milk needed for a successfully silky and satiny puree will vary according to the potatoes and the season. Early potatoes will be firmer, demanding more butter and milk for a perfectly soft, almost fluffy puree."

Dave


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *petalsandcoco*
> 
> Place the pot over a low heat and using a wooden spoon stir the potatoes for a couple of minute. WHY ?


To dry them out. If they are drier they take in more butter and cream/milk.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Dave: when it comes down to the final product, the proper ingredients & good technique.

For myself, I like to take a pound of frozen butter and a grater and just grate the ribbons into the mix , grate and mix. By the time I finish , I usually use one cup of butter or a touch less.

@ Brian: Right.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> when it comes down to the final product, the proper ingredients & good technique.


The "universal" recipe. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Dave


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

DuckFat said:


> Probably a very minor distinction for most of us here @ CT but I never boil potatoes. Bring the water to a boil and then keep just under a boil. A rapid simmer at most. If you boil the potatoes the skins may rupture. If that happens your spuddy buddies will get saturated with water. Use potatoes that are of similar size no matter what variety you pick.


Or you can steam potatoes too. For some reason they retain so much more flavor by steaming.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I agree steaming is the best. Whatever you do don't use the food processor. Have you ever done it? What a mess.

I mash by hand (no ricer) and then add cream, seasonings and usually some parmesan.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh that Robuchon purée..., heavenly. Once i roasted potatoes for a cottage pie. Came out really dry and tasty, but do not think it will work for mashed potatoes, but who knows?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I've always preferred Whippped Potatoes myself, the potato purée  always seems a bit to heavy when served alongside a rich roast or stew; just fine if served with fish or something lighter.

Peel and cut potatoes into cubes, rinse well in cold water.

Steam potatoes ~ 20 minutes (or pressure steam 5-7).

Rinse potatoes under hot water.

Put back in pot and stir to dry potato cubes (a few minutes)

Dump in stand mixer bowl with whip and break apart cubes ~2 minutes on low speed.

Add melted butter mix well, then warm milk mix well and adjust salt and pepper.

Once incorporated increase speed to high and make them fluffy! ~3-5 minutes

No need for a ricer and goes incredibly good with gravy of all kinds (the more the merrier).

4 pounds of potatoes should take about 1 stick of butter and 1.5 cup of whole milk (not cream).


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm making this Robouchon puree today for Christmas dinner.  Cross your fingers it works out.  I'm making it at the last minute so that it is piping hot.  I really hate to be cooking right until dinner is served but I hate it even more for food to be served cold.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Some people take the basic ,simple things and make a production out of it. Don't copy anyone, make it so it taste good toyou and your guest.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Some people take the basic ,simple things and make a production out of it. *Don't copy anyone*, make it so it taste good toyou and your guest.


You call it copying, others call it learning. If I did what you suggest I'd still be serving people mud pies.


----------



## cheftoni (Dec 27, 2012)

All this fuss over mashed/ purée pots
Just cook till soft, mash by hand, put on a low heat to dry, add warm milk and butter till soft and creamy mix with wooden spoon till slightly firmed and serve 
Or cool slightly and pipe onto serving plate 
Job done


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Delete the butter and then it is really healthy


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Delete the butter and then it is really healthy


Someone has been dipping into the holiday spirits pretty hardily it seems!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

A mashed spud without butter is no spud at all. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Koukouvagia said:


> A mashed spud without butter is no spud at all. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


I might dispute that, as olive oil mashers are pretty damn awesome!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

cheflayne said:


> I might dispute that, as olive oil mashers are pretty damn awesome!


I'll bite - how do you do them?

Don't think I've ever tasted them.

TIA


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> I might dispute that, as olive oil mashers are pretty damn awesome!


I'm willing to try that. Being Greek I've had my share of dishes that use olive oil instead of butter including cakes and other baked goods. But surprisingly I've never had olive oil replace butter in mashed potatoes. Is there a method?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

When I first start to mash, I generally add the cream. Then I slowly add the olive oil as I am finishing the mashing.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

All I care about is that the final outcome is enjoyed by the guest, no matter how its made . One does not have to be a brain surgeon to make mashed potatoes ,or mud pies.. Also as Cheflayne suggest try a good olive oil, or infused olive oil  or even some truffle oil, maybe you will learn a new way to add to your recipe file.


----------

